# Churches in St. Louis, MO



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Mar 4, 2013)

Morning fellow PB'ers,

Two friends and I will be heading to St. Louis, MO this weekend to tour Covenant Theological Seminary. We will be getting up there Saturday night and I was wondering if any of you would know of a good church near that area.

Also, if any of you are in that area and know the 'best' attractions to go to that are kept as secrets and are kind enough to share, we would be exceptionally grateful for it.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 4, 2013)

You're in MS. Go to RTS. 

Welcome To Gateway Orthodox Presbyterian Church in Saint Louis! :: Gateway Orthodox Presbyterian (Valley Park, Missouri)
Providence Presbyterian Church: Edwardsville, IL


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 4, 2013)

Eat great Italian food on "The Hill." Everyone in the area will know what you're talking about. Too bad baseball season hasn't started. Go carefully where the PCA is concerned in that area. I've heard good things about the OPC church in Maplewood, but I think they've moved out further west?


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian (Mar 4, 2013)

My plan is to go to RTS and I visited there last fall, but that is not relevant to the question at hand. Thank you for the links.

Thank you for the opinion. I didn't want to base a decision off a simple Google search. One of my friends doesn't have a solid reformed background and I would like to keep away bad experiences with reformed theology.


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 4, 2013)

jwithnell said:


> Eat great Italian food on "The Hill." Everyone in the area will know what you're talking about. Too bad baseball season hasn't started. Go carefully where the PCA is concerned in that area. I've heard good things about the OPC church in Maplewood, but I think they've moved out further west?



The OPC just moved to St. Peters, I believe. Hopefully, some of the natives (Wayne) will chime in. I like Bandana's BBQ....mmmmm...


----------



## Edward (Mar 4, 2013)

A couple of guys at work are from Missouri. I'll try to remember to ask them for suggestions on attractions. 

As for churches, I was going to recommend Kirk of the Hills based on its history, but after hitting the web site, it looks like they've gone contemporary. On the other hand, as they say, "we even have a large balcony if you prefer to just observe."


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2013)

Bible Baptist Church

This is my sending church, a calvinistic baptist church with strong expository preaching. 



> A Unique Ministry
> 
> Our church is an old-fashioned, Baptist Church. It is not that we lack modern and attractive facilities, wear out-of-date clothes or speak archaic English. We are old-fashioned in our Doctrine, Practice, and Attitude toward Christian life. If you are looking for a Christian Sideshow or social entertainment, you will not be happy with our church. If you desire to be told only what you want to hear, rather than what you need to hear, our church is not for you. However, if you would have the Old Gospel boldly presented, come be with us! We attempt to preach the Gospel as it is to men as they are – totally unable and in need of God’s Grace.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 4, 2013)

We have a congregation in Troy, pastored by my good friend, Dr. Marcus Serven. Covenant Family Church


----------



## JoannaV (Mar 5, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> Bible Baptist Church
> 
> This is my sending church, a calvinistic baptist church with strong expository preaching.



This is what I was going to suggest. I've heard the asst pastor preach


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 5, 2013)

I highly recommend Providence Presbyterian in Edwardsville. I stayed there most of the year for work and worshipped with them. A tremendous covenant body and wonderful teaching and preaching.


----------

